# Whale Watching in the highlands



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

We are off to Scotland in May and would like to go Whale watching off the west coast somewhere, anyone got any recommendations and experiences to share please ?


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Mull! No ifs or buts, Mull!

http://www.whalewatchingtrips.co.uk/

See the sea eagles while you're at it too


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

or go to the East coast and watch the dolphins off Chanonry Point near Fortrose, they're nearly whales :wink:


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

Sprinta said:


> or go to the East coast and watch the dolphins off Chanonry Point near Fortrose, they're nearly whales :wink:


No where near Wales


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Biglol said:


> Sprinta said:
> 
> 
> > or go to the East coast and watch the dolphins off Chanonry Point near Fortrose, they're nearly whales :wink:
> ...


Or Dolphinholme come to think about it. :lol: :lol:


----------

